

What they're "protecting" us from - dougws
http://dashes.com/anil/2011/08/what-theyre-protecting-us-from.html

======
johngalt
It is reassuring how well a liberal can succeed in an unregulated industry.
Where there are no unions and unpaid overtime is the norm.

It's also to be admired how he can build a successful company while insisting
on green practices by shipping all the dirty manufacturing to a country with
no environmental protections and where the workers are brutally exploited.

Not to mention his social responsibility and sense of community in basing his
software and services on FOSS advancements. Of course without sharing any
profits with those who made that community what it is, and tightly controlling
his own platform.

Your right Mr. Dash. Jobs is a paragon of liberal business acumen and virtue.
Your next article should be on Ariana Huffington.

------
AmazingBytecode
You got your politics in my tech news!

------
code177
What's going on with Joe Biden's watch? Seems a little... illuminated.

